# nouveau site de goodies apple



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2003)

Un site Japonais propose une galerie de photos ou l'on peut y voir toutes sortes d'objets a l'effigie d'APPLE. Montres, posters, boites, presentoirs, trophees etc ... une vraie mine d'or !
c'est par ici


----------

